# Pore-clogging Ingredients



## dnarcidy (May 2, 2011)

I was talking to a highly in demand (we're talking booked months in advance) esthetician about makeup and skincare and I mentioned something about mineral oil and she said, "Do you know that it _doesn't_ clog your pores?" She then gave me a list of all the ingredients in skincare and makeup that can clog pores. Ladies and gentlemen, you might want to start throwing out some of your stuff...
  	Here are the ingredients and also the degree to which it's likely to clog your pores (out of 5, 5 being the worst). And you might be SHOCKED to know that some of these ingredients are in products for people with acne! My esthetician knew chemists who worked for B. Kamins and many other skincare lines. They would formulate a great product only to have it changed by someone who didn't realize they were adding comedogenic ingredients. Some people, of course, don't get breakouts easily and might be able to use something that has one product that's a 3/5, but if you're more sensitive, I wouldn't.

  	Acetylated Lanolin   4
  	Acetylated Lanolin Alcohol 4
  	Algae Extract 5
  	Algin 4
  	Butyl Stearate 3
  	Carrageenan 5
  	Cetearyl Alcohol + Ceteareth 20 4
  	Cocoa Butter 4
  	Coconut Butter 4
  	Coconut Oil 4
  	Colloidal Sulfur 3
  	Cotton Awws 3
  	Cotton Seed Oil 3
  	D & C Red # 17, 21, 3, 30,36- all 3 on the scale
  	Decyl Oleate 3
  	Dioctyl Succinate 3
  	Disodium Monoleamido PEG 2 Sulfosuccinate 4
  	Ethoxylated Lanolin 3
  	Ethylhexyl Palmitate 4 (I've noticed this one in a ton of my products...stop using them for a week, and my skin's a lot better.)
  	Glyceryl Stearate SE 3
  	Glyceryl-3-Diisostearate 4
  	Hexadecyl Alcohol 5
  	Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil 3
  	Isocetyl Alcohol 4
  	Isocetyl Stearate 5
  	Isodecyl Oleate 4
  	Isopropyl Isosterate, Linolate, and Mysristate are all 5
  	Isopropyl Palmitate 4
  	Isostearyl Isostearate 4
  	Isosteraryl Neopentanoate 3
  	Laureth 23- 3
  	Laureth 4- 5
  	Lauric Acid 4
  	Mink Oil 3
  	Myristic Acid 3
  	Myristyl Lactate 4
  	Myristyl Myristate 5
  	Octyl Palmitate 4
  	Octyl Stearate 5
  	Oleth-3 -5
  	Oleyl Alcohol 4
  	PEG 16 Lanolin 4
  	PEG 200 Dilaurate 3
  	PEG 8 Stearate 3
  	PG Monostearate 3
  	PPG 2 Myristyl Propionate 4
  	Polyglyceryl 3 Diisostearate 4
  	Potassium Chloride 5
  	Propylene Glycol Monostearate 4
  	Red Algae 5
  	Shark Liver Oil 3
  	Sodium Chloride 5
  	Sodium Laureth Sulfate 3 (in a lot of shampoos. If you have body acne, perhaps it's from the runoff)
  	Sodium Lauryl Sulfate 5 (ditto)
  	Solulan 16- 4
  	Sorbitan Oleate 3
  	Soybean Oil 3
  	Steareth 10- 4
  	Stearic Acid Tea 3
  	Stearyl Heptanoate 4
  	Sulfated Castor Oil 3
  	Sulfated Jojoba Oil 3
  	Syearyl Heptanoate 4
  	Wheat Germ Glyceride 3
  	Wheat Germ Oil 5
  	Xylene 4


----------

